# stump grinder mod.



## frodo (Feb 12, 2007)

I have a Vermeer 630A w/ a Wisconsin VH4D. I am wondering if it would be feasible to replace to VH4D w/ a V465 thus increasing my h.p. around 40 :monkey: Would the little 630 disintegrate with the new larger engine?


----------



## Xtra (Feb 12, 2007)

Usually, if you increase the power too much the belts and bearings won't hold up for long.


----------



## frodo (Feb 12, 2007)

*630a*

 This 630A does suck.


----------



## Steve-Maine (Feb 14, 2007)

I recently sold a 630A with a blown engine and the fellow that bought it put a V465D Wisc on it. About same size motor, I think he made a new base plate. You could find out from bearing company like Motion Industries what you need for belts and pulleys. Made sure the engine you are going to use has a long crankshaft on end of engine for drive pulleys. If I can help you out e-mail me.I had a Vwermeer 2460A which I put an 80 HP Diesel Durtz engine. I ran that for over 20 years, It sure had the power, did have to change pulleys and belts. Good Luck.


----------

